# General beekeeping > Starting out >  DIY beehives - painting

## voytech104

Hi, 

I`m in the middle of making couple of DIY beehives  :Wink: 

Any idea what kind of paint can I use to protect PLY ?

----------


## Neonach

> Hi, 
> 
> I`m in the middle of making couple of DIY beehives 
> 
> Any idea what kind of paint can I use to protect PLY ?


V - Don't use paint!! It will be the death of your bees, not because of poisons in the paint, but because they will suffocate from humidity. The paint will do far more to trap moisture in than keep it out: bees perspire just as we do, but more than that they have to remove moisture from nectar before capping it, and if you've provided syrup the same applies. The hive walls must breathe, so that's why cedar is ideal because it doesn't need treating to preserve it, and it allows the moisture to be drawn out and removed by the air outside. If you have used a good structural ply, it will be quite tolerant of getting damp and will survive for many years without treatment, but if want to treat I recommend a Cuprinol or Ronseal microporous wood stain or preserver (same thing without the colour).

----------


## voytech104

My mistake of using word 'paint'  :Wink:  

Thanks, I have found Cuprinol trade woodstain, microporous.

Thats exterior ply, good quality. Layers are glued well when cut. If I dont protect it it`ll delaminate soon.

----------


## Neils

I use Cuprinol Shades on my hives, water based paint and breathable. At least I've not lost any colonies as a result of it having painted most of kit with it over the past 3 years.

----------


## voytech104

Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Calum

Bees wax dissolved in turps makes an excellent breathable protective coating for hives. Let it air before using though!
A heat gun helps working in into the wood.

----------


## madasafish

I use wax melted in linseed oil (or rape oil)- heated in an old can placed in a pan of boiling water..

Waterproof. Best applied on a dry day..

As for paint sealing ply and giving all sorts of nasties, I refer to polynucs and hives which are painted and impermeable to moisture vapour. The rest of Europe uses them successfully.

----------

